# IPOD for 2006 750LI



## shadmanavi (Aug 16, 2005)

Does any one know how to connect an IPOD to 2006 BMW 750LI??

Best sound quality is desired. So I guess FM is out.

Also, what is this Exx number everyone is talking about. Is this the production model number. If so, what is the number for my car.

Thanks for your help. Sorry for duplicate post.

Shad


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Why would you need an ipod? the 750 can take MP3 CDs, and you can fit about 120 songs per CD, and there are 6+1 CDs that you can put there, that is approximately 840 songs.

Between the MP3 player and Satellite Radio, I do not need any more music.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Why would you need an ipod? the 750 can take MP3 CDs, and you can fit about 120 songs per CD, and there are 6+1 CDs that you can put there, that is approximately 840 songs.
> 
> Between the MP3 player and Satellite Radio, I do not need any more music.


I haven't tried it, but it is my recollection that you cannot play mp3's on the main single-slot CD player. I do agree with the thrust of your post, however the ipod software is good for ripping and burning.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I am not aware of any connectivity to an iPod. I also do not understand the advantage of connecting one just because it comes with software you like. There are many softwares like Nero or Roxio that do a great job, even Windows Media player can do the job really welll


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I am not aware of any connectivity to an iPod. I also do not understand the advantage of connecting one just because it comes with software you like. There are many softwares like Nero or Roxio that do a great job, even Windows Media player can do the job really welll


I tried to r & b with wmp, but was unsuccessful. The iPod software worked, but if you do not already have an iPod, I suspect there are more economical ways of preparing mp3 cds.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I have been making MP3 CDS since I got my new car, and it is very easy with Roxio Easy media creator 7.5 , all I have to do is grab and drop the songs and folders I want. Apple did not invent the MP3 technology and putting 120 songs on 1 CD when I can use 6 CDs is more than I will ever need. I also have a 2nd CD cartridge, so I can have 1700 songs if I can collect that many songs.
I only get songs that I like, and they do not fill more than 3 CDs.
I think that the ipod connectivity was for the old 3 series last year. this year I think that all 2006 production cars have MP3 CD players.
I have not tried the single CD player with MP3, but I am sure that it will take it, I will let you know later.


----------



## GaryRudolph (Mar 25, 2005)

You can still use iTunes to create an MP3 CD (as long as you ripped in MP3 and not Apple Lossless) even without an ipod.

But, keep in mind that iTunes is one of the worst rippers there is far as quality (for MP3 format). I only use it for music management, iPod synchronization and CD burning. For the encoding I use Exact Audio Copy + Lame to do 192k VBR.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

GaryRudolph said:


> For the encoding I use Exact Audio Copy + Lame to do 192k VBR.


 :stupid:



> C:\>DIR *.MP3/S/O
> [...]
> Total Files Listed:
> 42589 File(s) 254,946,002,693 bytes
> ...


6 or 7 cds would most definitely not be enough for me . You may want to inquire with Dension as to whether they are developing an icelink plus for the 7-series. I love it on my 3er:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I know that the capacity of the iPOD is much bigger than CDs, however I only like to listen to my favorite songs, and they do not exceed 800 songs, I don't even have more than 4 GB worth of songs, with 40,000 songs capability it is a major overkill. regardless of that, the quality degredation due to compression is a problem for me, as I am an audiofile fanatic. The quality of the Premium sound system in the new 7 series (logic 7) is much better than the sound system I had in my 2001 7 series, but still not enough for some of the recordings I like to listen to. MP3 even at the highest resolution of 190-360 does not match uncompressed quality, so this MP3 revolution is a great way to make all your songs portable, however the quality loss makes some of the music disappear. and I know, many would swear that they can not tell the difference, but I can hear a huge difference and it is all I care about. a sad statistic says that 90% of the population can not hear the difference between a $5000 audio system and a $50,000 one.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> a sad statistic says that 90% of the population can not hear the difference between a $5000 audio system and a $50,000 one.


 :rofl: That's funny... Good thing they can tell between $5k car and $50k one.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Many people can not identify the difference between a 2-3 year old car and a new one, and will never justify the cost difference.

For me MP3 is a compromise in quality.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

KrisL said:


> You may want to inquire with Dension as to whether they are developing an icelink plus for the 7-series.


should be out before end of the year according to somebody i spoke with there a few weeks ago.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Why would you need an ipod? the 750 can take MP3 CDs, and you can fit about 120 songs per CD, and there are 6+1 CDs that you can put there, that is approximately 840 songs.
> 
> Between the MP3 player and Satellite Radio, I do not need any more music.


while mp3 capability of a cd-changer is similar, it is not the same.

two main things:

1) with iPod, you have more freedom to jump between different playlists, artists, albums, etc. with cd-changer your songs are static. you cant say "play only beatles" if you have 100 songs on your cd which have beatles, eminem and britney spears 

2) iPod has better internationalization. iDrive does not display any non-English characters in the MP3 tags (Album name, Artist name, Song name). So my russian mp3s show garbage on the screen. I asked BMW to add UTF8 font support so that ALL the languages are supported. This should be a simple software enhancement.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Perhaps the iPOD has some advantages, but having the built in MP3 support is a lot more than BMW had before.dont expect them to even care about different fonts, perhaps in the 2009 7 series that will have a car version of Windows with live updates for software ......
There is a limit to how many songs one likes, I only have songs I like, so my collection is very limited and does fit on 6 CDs, also since the 7 series has a front changer,I can have more 6 CD cartridges


----------



## bergy10 (May 4, 2005)

Can you play mp3pro on the 6cd changer? That way, I could get 200 tracks per CD!


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't know, but if it fits 200 songs it must do more compression and quality must be even lower


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

This is really about compromising between quality of recorded sound versus convenience. I ordered my 650i coupe with Logic7 system 13 speakers. I have no ipod, no MP3 players personally, although MP3 in the car might be used by my kid brother if he's a car passenger. FYI, MP3 begins from all October 2005 production. (My car November 2005 build, January 2006 delivery).

BUT I have over 500 CD's in my music collection and will not  compromise recorded sound quality. So I'm happy to bring along a CD bag and use the Logic7 CD player for a concert hall on wheels experience. (BTW, BMW Lifestyle offers a CD holder bag carrying 20 - nice one Lifestyle!) :thumbup:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> I have no ipod, no MP3 players personally...
> BUT I have over 500 CD's in my music collection and will not  compromise recorded sound quality. So I'm happy to bring along a CD bag and use the Logic7 CD player for a concert hall on wheels experience. (BTW, BMW Lifestyle offers a CD holder bag carrying 20 - nice one Lifestyle!) :thumbup:


What year is it in Australia? It is 2005 everywhere else. :rofl: 

Do you still keep your 500 8-Tracks collection? :bigpimp: :rofl:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> What year is it in Australia? It is 2005 everywhere else. :rofl:
> 
> Do you still keep your 500 8-Tracks collection? :bigpimp: :rofl:


All I'm saying is I don't think the quality of sound produced from the MP3 and iPod matche a hi-fidelity sound system. Fine if you value convenience, if thats you prefer over listening to music as opposed to hearing  music.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> All I'm saying is I don't think the quality of sound produced from the MP3 and iPod matche a hi-fidelity sound system. Fine if you value convenience, if thats you prefer over listening to music as opposed to hearing  music.


oh please. if i play you an mp3 encoded at 320 kbps and a CD, your ear will not be able to tell a difference. and if it can, what kind of superhero are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2005)

bhall said:


> I'm not sure why all the negative responses here - I think expecting the BMW to have iPod support is a natural.


Here here.

I was pretty stunned to find out that the 6 didn't have it. It was not a deal breaker. But I'm sure there are people out there that will be on the fence between a BMW, Lexus, or something from Mercedes, and something like this could be enough to move them off that fence. Until it becomes a deal breaker, I don't expect BMW to work on it very hard. But I'd much rather have this feature than say Active Steering or Active Cruise Control.

I have a 30 GB iPod and my whole library, my wife's, and music for the little one are all on that thing. My last car only had cassette adaptor input. At least the 6 will have AUX input. But I was really looking forward to controlling the pod from the regular audio controls.

For me burning CDs is a pain. It's slow. You have this THING you have to put somewhere and label or it's useless (becomes coaster in a hurry). And then there's the Podcasting support: Daily or Weekly doses of NPR, This Week in Tech, etc. That sort of medium doesn't work well with burned CDs. But a car is about the only place I listen to podcasts.

The comments about MP3 quality don't apply if you don't have to listen to a MP3 in the first place. The iPod knows how to play AAC and Loss-Less and AIFF (same format as on the original CD) and has the space to put down whatever vbr encoding you want. So there really aren't audio quality compromises: but only IF you can play the media on the player.

And I don't think the point that the iPod is just something for youngsters that can't afford a 6 or 7 washes anymore. The iTunes store is now #7 on the list of biggest music retailers behind Wal*Mart and Target but ahead of Borders, Sam Goody, and Tower. That's a lot of music and it only works on an iPod. And most people don't even use the iTunes store that have iPods. There's got to be significant intersection by now between iPod and 6-Land.

Anyway. Waiting patiently for ice>Link Fibre.

-dave


----------



## RPR50 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's the point on the Ipod connection.

I subscribe to Rhapsody, the live streaming service by RealNetworks http://www.rhapsody.com. It's a streaming music service where you need not buy the song to listen. It also allows you to download to an IPod or other portable device (like a Treo 650). No track purchase or CD burning required under the premium $14/mo. service.

If you had an easy connection to your 7 series, you'd just pull the songs straight from the Ipod and play direct. No CD's needed.

Agree with what's been said about mp3 CD's. Great if you've got a large library on your PC or Mac you're transferring over. But for those that don't, need to convert to CD is a hassle. Direct connect is way to go.


----------

